# WTT Betting



## wttalex (Aug 25, 2020)

Hello,

Here I will present my betting tips. I start a new project and If you want more details visit my site or contact me on email. First tip is free, limited offer.

Regards.


----------



## wttalex (Aug 25, 2020)

*25 Aug*

1 Tip is available, Unibet, for more contact me or visit my site.

Cheers


----------



## wttalex (Aug 26, 2020)

For *25 August* the betting tip was: *Fylkir vs Fjolnir @ Fylkir, score 2-0 WIN

26 Aug*

1 Tip is available, Unibet, for more contact me or visit my site.

Cheers


----------



## alike1 (Aug 26, 2020)

and link to your website?


----------



## wttalex (Aug 26, 2020)

alike1 said:


> and link to your website?



Hello,

It's https://wttbetting.wordpress.com/

You can contat me on Email for today tip, first it's free.


----------



## wttalex (Aug 27, 2020)

wttalex said:


> For *25 August* the betting tip was: *Fylkir vs Fjolnir @ Fylkir, score 2-0 WIN
> 
> 26 Aug*
> 
> ...



The betting tip for *26 Aug* was *WON, victoy Qarabag, 1.62 Unibet, score 2-1 WIN*


----------



## wttalex (Aug 27, 2020)

*27 AUG FREE*

Shijiazhuang vs Beijing Guoan - Both Teams to Score 1.71 1xBet


----------



## wttalex (Aug 27, 2020)

wttalex said:


> *27 AUG FREE*
> 
> Shijiazhuang vs Beijing Guoan - Both Teams to Score 1.71 1xBet



*Score 2-2, WIN *


----------



## wttalex (Aug 28, 2020)

Again, one more *Free Tip for 28 AUG*:

Mertens vs Osaka Over 20.5 Games 1.64 1xBet


----------



## wttalex (Aug 28, 2020)

wttalex said:


> Again, one more *Free Tip for 28 AUG*:
> 
> Mertens vs Osaka Over 20.5 Games 1.64 1xBet



Another *WIN, Score 26 67 *


----------



## wttalex (Aug 28, 2020)

For *betting tip 29 AUG* contact me on email, all details on the site https://wttbetting.wordpress.com/


----------



## wttalex (Aug 30, 2020)

wttalex said:


> For *betting tip 29 AUG* contact me on email, all details on the site https://wttbetting.wordpress.com/



The betting tip was again *WON,  Djokovic vs Raonic (Raonic +1.5 Sets) *


----------



## wttalex (Aug 30, 2020)

*30 AUG Tip will be free:*

Rosenborg vs Stabaek - Rosenborg (-1) Asian Handicap 1.92 1xBet


----------



## wttalex (Aug 30, 2020)

wttalex said:


> *30 AUG Tip will be free:*
> 
> Rosenborg vs Stabaek - Rosenborg (-1) Asian Handicap 1.92 1xBet



The first betting tip *LOST, Score 2-2*


----------



## wttalex (Aug 30, 2020)

*31 AUG FREE:*

Aerostar vs U. Cluj *- U Cluj *1.46 1xBet


----------



## Joojle (Aug 31, 2020)

*From your website" August:* 5 Wins – 1 Lost (+6.53u)  "

Not bad!


----------



## wttalex (Aug 31, 2020)

Thanks.

*Aerostar vs U. Cluj was 0-1 Score, WIN

Finish the AUG with 6 WINS and 1 Lost, +7.91u and ROI 56.50%*

Cheers


----------



## wttalex (Sep 1, 2020)

*1 SEP Free Betting Tip:*

 Anderson vs Di Giuseppe - Di Giuseppe 1.79 Pinnacle


----------



## wttalex (Sep 2, 2020)

wttalex said:


> *1 SEP Free Betting Tip:*
> 
> Anderson vs Di Giuseppe - Di Giuseppe 1.79 Pinnacle



*LOST, 64 63*


----------



## wttalex (Sep 2, 2020)

*2 SEP Free Betting Tip:*

Kozlova Kat. vs Kvitova  - Under 19.5 1.77 1xBet


----------



## wttalex (Sep 2, 2020)

*Combo 1 for Sep:*

Krajinovic vs Giron - Krajinovic Win
Nakashima vs Zverev - Zverev Win
Mannarino vs Sock - Over 3.5 Sets
Kukushkin vs Garin - Over 3.5 Sets

*3.22 Odds Unibet *


----------

